# Couple shots



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Here's a couple shots from a hunt yesterday that I thought turned out pretty good... again, just pleasing to my eye, so hope they're tolerable for the rest of ya. Sorry about them being cut off but Photobucket only has set sizes and the horizontal measurements are about 640 instead of the 618 allowed so the screen shortens them a bit.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Very nice. thanks for sharing


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks for looking Wyo... I appreciate the comments. T, yeah, I got out with those two hooligans yesterday. I always have a great time with them and warming up with a shot of Yukon Jack is a great capper to the day as well as a few pics. I've been hunting and fishing with the two of them for a few years now and I value every trip I manage to squeeze in.... they define "good people".


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

Looks like some serious fun!


----------

